# مع استقبال زكاة عيد الفطر المبارك



## @دانه الدنيا@ (29 سبتمبر 2008)

استغلالا لحالة الفشل الرقابي والإداري بوزارة التجارة السعودية بدأ موردو سلعة الأرز في عملية غش واسعة شملت اصناف عديدة من أنواع الأرز والذي يعتبر السلعة الرئيسية للغذاء في المملبكة العربية السعودية ..

فقد أكتشف العديد من المواطنين السعوديين لدى شرائهم نوعية من الارز المفضلة لديهم تحمل أكياسها علامتها التجارية المعروفة أن مابداخل الكيس لايتوافق من ناحية الطعم والمذاق مع ماتعودوا عليه والاغرب أن ذلك يحدث في علامات تجارية مشهورة ..

التلاعب والغش الذي يضرب سلعة الارز نتيجة حتمية لتفشي الفساد الرقابي واستيلاء الأجانب على عمليات التوريد المبهمة بأسماء موردين سعوديين ..


----------



## العملات الذهبية (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*رد: مع استقبال زكاة عيد الفطر المبارك*

جزاك الله خير يابواحمد والدال على الخير كفاعلة .


----------

